# VGM Composer from Balitmore!



## darkmagi250 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello everyone, I want to give a more formal greeting to this awesome group of people!

I am a video game music composer from Baltimore, Maryland. I do a lot of work blending the styles, and sounds of retro video game music to create my own voice with them.
My work is influenced by the many soundtracks of Nobuo Uematsu, Yasunori Mitsuda, Yuzo Koshiro, Yoko Shimomura.
I worked on only a couple video game soundtracks so far, and I can't wait to do more!

Here is my website:
https://stephencromwellmusic.com


I look forward to learning more from you all!


----------



## mybadmemory (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome Stephen, we seem to have quite a similar list of influences.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome, Stephen -- looking forward to your contributions (and I'll check out the composers you mentioned)


----------



## darkmagi250 (Jun 28, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Welcome Stephen, we seem to have quite a similar list of influences.


Thanks!
You have a great taste! :D

I've listened to your Phantom Forest mock-up/cover. Absolutely AMAZING! FF6 is my favorite one.


----------



## darkmagi250 (Jun 28, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome, Stephen -- looking forward to your contributions (and I'll check out the composers you mentioned)


Thanks, I'll be glad to give what I know to this community! 

Please do listen to them, I'm sure you'll enjoy their works.


----------

